# 1952 Schwinn _______?



## Drew (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi Everyone,
I'm not new to bikes, but this one is not in my wheelhouse(though I do have a lovely 74 Paramount).  So pictured here is a quite dilapidated Schwinn I received from a neighbor's rafters in garage, stored since the 60s.  I've cleaned it up some.  I've done some online digging, and confirmed via the serial number (F63040) that its a 1952 bike, but I cannot determine whether or not it's and Autocycle or Phantom.  Components all point to a Phantom, but the rear dropout looks like what one finds on the much older Autocycles.  The rear coaster hub is a Morrow, and front hub is a New Departure W.   I'd appreciate any advice or suggestions on specifics on this model, if possible.  Thanks!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 2, 2021)

I quickly looked at '52 catalog no springer showed on the Autocycle, I'm far from expert someone else will know. It is a great bike ,nice find either way. Original paint may tell a story on model. Enjoy it and good luck.


Drew said:


> Hi Everyone,


----------



## ADReese (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi, welcome to the cabe. Prewar for sure! Serial looks to be 1940 ish. Very cool bike! Wonder if it has any original paint hiding under there?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 2, 2021)

Ok makes sense looks old, I didn't run the number.


ADReese said:


> Hi, welcome to the cabe. Looks prewar for sure. Serial looks to be 1940 ish. Very cool bike! Wonder if it has any original paint hiding under there?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 2, 2021)

Pm sent


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 2, 2021)

Prewar autocycle for sure!  Very nice find.  If that is 2 tone green, i have the tank, guard and headlight.


----------



## Drew (Feb 2, 2021)

ADReese said:


> Hi, welcome to the cabe. Prewar for sure! Serial looks to be 1940 ish. Very cool bike! Wonder if it has any original paint hiding under there?



Thanks!  There does seem to be a consensus that this is older than I thought, which I guess makes it an Autocycle.  Cool.  FWIW, here is a photo of the underside of the BB, where I did take a Scotchbrite to it.  Is the red a primer, or was it red at one point?  It has at least two coats of green on it.  May I know how you all know it's from the 40s?  Rear dropouts are my clue, but I know so little about this kind of "middleweight" bike.  I mostly am into French-style Randonneur bikes from the 70s and 80s.   I added a few more photos if this helps anything.


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2021)

Nice find ! Good to see it out and in the sun again.Have fun with it and ride it! The parts it needs would be expensive.Try to keep it with some old parts and PLEASE,no reflector pedals.lol


----------



## mrg (Feb 2, 2021)

Numbers are 41 and Rims ( square Lobdals ) would indicate that also,you might want to check the date on the Morrow hub & the crank.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 2, 2021)

When you pull the crank , odds are you will see Original paint color


----------



## BF2485 (Feb 2, 2021)

the rear hub should have a date code on it , my 39DX had same hub and it had H4 code , it was 1938 date code


----------



## BF2485 (Feb 2, 2021)

my rear hub said Eclipse Machine Division on it


----------



## Oilit (Feb 2, 2021)

And just for future reference, this is a balloon tire bike (26 x 2.125 tires). The middleweights (26 x 1.75) didn't come out until 1954.


----------



## Drew (Feb 2, 2021)

Oilit said:


> And just for future reference, this is a balloon tire bike (26 x 2.125 tires). The middleweights (26 x 1.75) didn't come out until 1954.



Thanks for that correction, Oilit.  You can tell I'm on training wheels...


----------



## Drew (Feb 2, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I quickly looked at '52 catalog no springer showed on the Autocycle, I'm far from expert someone else will know. It is a great bike ,nice find either way. Original paint may tell a story on model. Enjoy it and good luck.



From what little I've learned at this point,  it appears the spring fork was a cost-extra option.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Feb 2, 2021)

What are ya going to do with it....?


----------



## Drew (Feb 2, 2021)

Bill in Bama said:


> What are ya going to do with it....?



Hi Bill,
I'm gonna sit, and think...  I've had several offers, but I'm not sure what I'm going to do.  It currently lives in the garage with 21 other much lighter and rideable bikes.  I'm a few years from retiring, so I may let it be a project.  My wife may have other ideas!  
Cheers!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 2, 2021)

Looks like a 1941 Autocycle that was originally a dark red or what some call maroon. I can see the red oxide primer underneath the original red paint. That little tube in the crotch of the down tube and head tube is for a fork bumper. That indicates the bike was originally built with a springer fork and a tank. Prewar rear fork ends are not drop outs, a rear fork drop out became available on Schwinns post war. That would be a cool rider with a fresh original style paint job and a little cleaning.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 2, 2021)

NICE FIND!
THE BUMPER FORK STOP FOR THE SPRING FORK LEGS ON THE DOWN TUBE FROM THE HEAD TUBE  
PEGS THIS BIKE AS A 1941!
ENJOY!


----------



## Drew (Feb 2, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like a 1941 Autocycle that was originally a dark red or what some call maroon. I can see the red oxide primer underneath the original red paint. That little tube in the crotch of the down tube and head tube is for a fork bumper. That indicates the bike was originally built with a springer fork and a tank. Prewar rear fork ends are not drop outs, a rear fork drop out became available on Schwinns post war. That would be a cool rider with a fresh original style paint job and a little cleaning.



Thanks for that info!  I know it's technically not correct to call them dropouts, as they don't drop.  I'm glad to know it should have a tank.  It's still early in my discovery of this bike, and I appreciate everyone's help!


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 3, 2021)

If the bike was repainted without the fork being taken off, you might find some original paint on the fork where it resides inside the head tube.  
Here are the pages from Schwinn's 1941 catalog.  Take a look at what it was when it was new.


			https://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1941_1950/1941_cc_006.html


----------



## Drew (Feb 3, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> If the bike was repainted without the fork being taken off, you might find some original paint on the fork where it resides inside the head tube.
> Here are the pages from Schwinn's 1941 catalog.  Take a look at what it was when it was new.
> 
> 
> https://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1941_1950/1941_cc_006.html



The catalog was fun to peruse, Rivnut, thanks for sending me the link.


----------



## gkeep (Feb 3, 2021)

Really nice find! Congratulations! 

Based on how much paint is left not the bottom bracket under the layers of green there may be a fair amount of original red, or maybe it's just my wishful thinking. You could test a couple post and remove some of the green to see what underneath. There is a lot of information on ways to remove spray paint and house paint without damaging the remaining factory paint. 

Keep us updated on what you find out and have fun!


----------



## Drew (Feb 3, 2021)

gkeep said:


> Really nice find! Congratulations!
> 
> Based on how much paint is left not the bottom bracket under the layers of green there may be a fair amount of original red, or maybe it's just my wishful thinking. You could test a couple post and remove some of the green to see what underneath. There is a lot of information on ways to remove spray paint and house paint without damaging the remaining factory paint.
> 
> Keep us updated on what you find out and have fun!



Interesting.  Thank you!  If anyone would direct me to a web link on how to remove non-original paint (the original owner, I understand, was actually a house painter!), I'd be grateful.  FWIW, some think (I agree) that it appears to be red primer under (perhaps) green paint.


----------



## gkeep (Feb 3, 2021)

Here's one with some good information and links to other threads. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/exposing-original-factory-paint.112568/.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 3, 2021)

There's not doubt that paint on the BB is the red/maroon paint. I see traces of the red oxide primer and the primer is a clay, orange/brownish color I circled.


----------



## Drew (Feb 3, 2021)

You are correct.  I tried some lacquer thinner and #0000 steel wool.  It's red.  Unfortunately, the green on top is thick (brushed house paint, I'll bet) and it's a challenge to keep the red while removing the green.  I was hoping to find some striping or patterns that would indicate the original paint scheme, but no luck so far.


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> When you pull the crank , odds are you will see Original paint color



So, the bottom bracket is red on the inside, but, FWIW, the crank only says WALD.   I presume the same company that makes the baskets?  Does this mean it was replaced from original?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 6, 2021)

Drew said:


> So, the bottom bracket is red on the inside, but, FWIW, the crank only says WALD.   I presume the same company that makes the baskets?  Does this mean it was replaced from original?




I'm afraid so.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 6, 2021)

You might find that the person who used green paint may have sanded the frame down to bare metal...and painted it with the green as a result. Good luck and go slow....hoping you don't get a sanded carcus.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 7, 2021)

IF you find that you're not going to be able to remove the green paint and successfully get to the red/maroon paint and have it in good condition, leave the green paint on the bike.  Take some 800 grit wet /dry sandpaper and lots of soapy water and sand the green down to a smooth paintable surface.  That is if the green paint is sticking.   Use it as a base.  If the green paint is not sticking, I would take the bare frame to a media blaster and have everything taken down to bare metal.


----------



## Drew (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks for your confirmation of my suspicions, Rivnut.  I'd love to keep the red.  I've exposed enough of the red to know it's red with the typical ivory accents at the head tube.  Fortunately, I have a local friend who has a '41 Autocycle with identical paint scheme, and I'm going to copy his.  This means I'm going to blast off the unreliable green and spray some red.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 7, 2021)

Depending on when that bike was painted with house paint could mean that the paint had lead in it. Without knowing, take the precautions and treat it as if it is lead based paint, especially if you're sanding and the dust becomes airborne.


----------

